# This sucks. have to lock the doors and stay inside.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Really nice day today and I was trying to get a bunch of work done, but that doesn't matter. Local police has asked the neighborhood to lock up and stay inside. From what I see on the news some idiot kidnapped someone down in southern WI and made into our area. He is running around with a shotgun and the chase is on. Cops, planes and helicopters abound. Not really a big deal and if the moron shows his face around my house the chase "will" be over.
Reason I'm bringing this up is I've had a couple calls from the neighbors that are concerned. Which has been the perfect time to bring up the point of owning a gun for protection. Wonder why they called the local prepper guy with all the guns? They all thought nothing would "EVER" happen around here. Way out in the country in WI??? Well guess what it has. Hopefully this will shake up some of the people and they will get on board with the program. Possibly be a asset for the neighborhood and not a liability. I doubt it. 
Might be a great time to sight in a couple rifles at my range, maybe not.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just make sure you promote proper training along with them getting a firearm. Nothing worse than a gun in a nervous persons hands.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd personally take offense to be told to stay in my home. I'd prefer to sit out on the front porch cleaning my rifle and watching the chaos.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If that was happening in my neighborhood, I'd be pleased to remain inside (locked & loaded, of course) and not add to the nerves/confusion/drama happening outside.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It seems as if the catch phrase used by idiot politicians in a situation like this is "Shelter In Place". I think that phrase was used when Boston was looking for the two muslime brothers that blew up the Marathon. "Shelter in Place"...What a crock. 

Chipper, if you do happen to be sighting in one of your rifles and the bad guy runs in front of your target, well, sucks to be him! Ha!

And I agree with Kauboy, I'd rather be sitting on my front porch with firearms at the ready...but in my case we are so far off the road I could sit there nekkid and no one would see me....nobody but these pesky drones that keep flying around like sporting clay...practice time!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It seems as if the catch phrase used by idiot politicians in a situation like this is "Shelter In Place". I think that phrase was used when Boston was looking for the two muslime brothers that blew up the Marathon. "Shelter in Place"...What a crock.
> 
> Chipper, if you do happen to be sighting in one of your rifles and the bad guy runs in front of your target, well, sucks to be him! Ha!
> 
> And I agree with Kauboy, I'd rather be sitting on my front porch with firearms at the ready...but in my case we are so far off the road I could sit there nekkid and no one would see me....nobody but these pesky drones that keep flying around like sporting clay...practice time!


"An abundance of caution" - one of my favorites.

Did you say Slippy sitting on the porch nekkid? Ewwwwwww.....


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

What's the bag limit on crazy-ass kidnappers with a shotgun?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe they're rounding up preppers and want YOU in a spot all by yourself so they can take you into custody without onlooking bystanders.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well if you think it sucks now just wait til a shtf then say how bad it sucks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Maybe they're rounding up preppers and want YOU in a spot all by yourself so they can take you into custody without onlooking bystanders.


 Only problem is they let the cat out of the bag and I'm ready for intruders. More than normal.

I'll be quite and let the troopers pass and do their thing. No need to draw undue attention to myself at this point. Besides we had a 400-500 pound bear walk through the yard last night just before dark. So I have the dogs in the house anyway.

Buddy just called and claims the moron shot the police chopper. He's a little closer to the area they now have him trapped. About a mile from my house. Guess they have him surrounded in a smaller wooded area and are waiting. Don't know what they are waiting for?? I'm sure they are holding off after he shot the copter. Supposed to have a high power rifle and shotgun.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> well if you think it sucks now just wait til a shtf then say how bad it sucks.


 I would look at that like opening day of hunting season.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Don't know what they are waiting for??


For that bear to find him. :mrgreen:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> It seems as if the catch phrase used by idiot politicians in a situation like this is "Shelter In Place". I think that phrase was used when Boston was looking for the two muslime brothers that blew up the Marathon. "Shelter in Place"...What a crock.
> 
> Chipper, if you do happen to be sighting in one of your rifles and the bad guy runs in front of your target, well, sucks to be him! Ha!
> 
> And I agree with Kauboy, I'd rather be sitting on my front porch with firearms at the ready...but in my case we are so far off the road I could sit there nekkid and no one would see me....nobody but these pesky drones that keep flying around like sporting clay...practice time!


No matter what happens just duck and cover!!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

chipper said:


> reason i'm bringing this up is i've had a couple calls from the neighbors that are concerned. Which has been the perfect time to bring up the point of owning a gun for protection. Wonder why they called the local prepper guy with all the guns? They all thought nothing would "ever" happen around here. Way out in the country in wi??? Well guess what it has. Hopefully this will shake up some of the people and they will get on board with the program. Possibly be a asset for the neighborhood and not a liability. I doubt it.
> Might be a great time to sight in a couple rifles at my range, maybe not.











truth!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have had similar experiences in the past, and I was wondering why they would call on me when they are more than able to use their own firearms, I guess they just are not willing to "walk the walk" and expect someone else to "take care of it"...JM2C


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Someday they'll settle these things with drones--just zip in there and tazer the piss outta the guy.
Ten minutes later they'll start using them on regular folks too.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Chipper, any news on whether they got the guy?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Why do they always run and think they can get away. This isn't the Bonnie & Clyde days. They will find you and they will catch you. Yet they always to try to run. LOL


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just like the two murderers that skipped out of the pen in upstate NY.............

They'll run, . . . then they'll get caught . . . and they'll just wind up tired, . . . but back in a cell, . . . or in a body bag.

Jailbirds wanting out and a young pup chasing a car are very much alike: neither knows what to do with it when they get it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well it's day two. According to the news nothing happened over night, guy is still running around. Cops still have the area surrounded with officers from all over the state. 16 homes in the 2 mile square are off limits and people are not allowed back in. I know it doesn't sound like much but this is a very rural area. So I guess it's another day loading ammo.

I know the area very well. The guy bailed out of his car about a mile away from thousands of acres of county and state owned river bottoms. If he got into there they will never find him. Yet some how the cops set up a perimeter though the woods and cut him off. No they aren't just using the roads as a perimeter cause there aren't any in some of the area.

Have seen a couple MRAP's and armored trucks in the neighborhood. Buddy reports seeing a few very suspicious looking blackout suv's going down the main road into the area he lives. Think there maybe a little more going on then they are reporting. I know if I have to listen to that F--in little airplane they have circling the area another night I'll shoot the dam thing down.

TV put up the video of the kidnapping and it sure looks like the guy has an AK. Sheriff won't sent the troop's in to get him, it's to dangerous. They are trying to talk him out with loud speakers. Admitted that they are about how many mags he has. Sheriff said "he's loaded for bear", which I thought was very funny. How did he know.

I wonder if the guy hasn't setup a position on a hill and is just waiting for the slaughter.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Only problem is they let the cat out of the bag and I'm ready for intruders. More than normal.
> 
> I'll be quite and let the troopers pass and do their thing. No need to draw undue attention to myself at this point. Besides we had a 400-500 pound bear walk through the yard last night just before dark. So I have the dogs in the house anyway.
> 
> Buddy just called and claims the moron shot the police chopper. He's a little closer to the area they now have him trapped. About a mile from my house. Guess they have him surrounded in a smaller wooded area and are waiting. Don't know what they are waiting for?? I'm sure they are holding off after he shot the copter. Supposed to have a high power rifle and shotgun.


I say let the bear get him. Guy most likely has no preps, wait him out without firing a shot. He'll come out cryin' for his momma.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It only sucks if you give in to their demands and bow down as told. Freedom or slavery, you decide.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like a real mess. Stay alert Chipper.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'd personally take offense to be told to stay in my home. I'd prefer to sit out on the front porch cleaning my rifle and watching the chaos.


But wouldn't this be a good "grey man" scenario? Don't stick out. Rather than risking yourself looking like either a target or a threat, just hunker down silently and invisibly inside your home and wait for the threat to come to you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You have to be able to act on a threat before it comes to you. No matter what fortifications you have once your home is the target you have to leave.
No fixed base is impenetrable. You need to be able to work the "garden" and maintain your live stock in order to survive. Staying indoors will not allow you to survive. 
It is far better to make an attacker fight long before they know where home is and you have more opportunities to diminish their numbers before they can surround your home and put it to siege.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> You have to be able to act on a threat before it comes to you. No matter what fortifications you have once your home is the target you have to leave.
> No fixed base is impenetrable. You need to be able to work the "garden" and maintain your live stock in order to survive. Staying indoors will not allow you to survive.
> It is far better to make an attacker fight long before they know where home is and you have more opportunities to diminish their numbers before they can surround your home and put it to siege.


True, but in this case, the police want everyone inside and locked down. The idea of sitting on the porch playing around with one's guns seems risky.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I would not want to be told to stay inside ether but it is better than sitting outside gawking and catch a stray round when it all goes to hell.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Nearly 56 years later, Ohio prison escapee caught in Florida - LA Times

he was gone for 50 years....


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> I would not want to be told to stay inside ether but it is better than sitting outside gawking and catch a stray round when it all goes to hell.


Agree. Seems like the prepper skills could come into play here, with fortifying doors or walls that might let a bullet pass through. Or pulling the family and supplies into an interior "safe room" to wait it out. Or rehearsing a home evacuation drill or home invasion drill. Seems like a prepper could really use this as an opportunity to pull the family together in a real life scenario and practice some defensive skills.

This could be especially valuable for those who have families NOT on board with prepper activities. Gosh, you could show your family how well prepared you are to protect them and how you can provide for their needs even if they are not able to leave their home for days. Seems like that could make a really big impact.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

ekim said:


> It only sucks if you give in to their demands and bow down as told. Freedom or slavery, you decide.


 I do agree with your point but one has to keep the situation in mind. Is it worth the backlash to be outside shooting/sighting in guns while half the states police force is a mile away. Looking for an armed gunman. I'm not trapped and can come and go if I want, now. Being I'm just outside the "zone" by about a mile. Would it be worth my freedom and do something stupid just to make a point, NO. There is a time when it's better to be quiet and not draw attention to ones self.

Now "if" this was a martial law scenario and they were trying to control the population for some reason things would be very different. I'd be out raising hell like most.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

ekim said:


> It only sucks if you give in to their demands and bow down as told. Freedom or slavery, you decide.


I understand the point you are trying to make but it is not a choice between freedom or slavery, it is a choice of stupid dead or smart alive. You decide.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> But wouldn't this be a good "grey man" scenario? Don't stick out. Rather than risking yourself looking like either a target or a threat, just hunker down silently and invisibly inside your home and wait for the threat to come to you.


My POV was not from a prepper perspective, but rather a red blooded, land owning, freedom loving, AMERICAN!
I won't be told how I can behave on MY land.
If the officers involved want to question me, they would find a sane human being who isn't inclined to hide from a criminal.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Besides if you are concerned about a stray bullet being indoors is not much better than on the porch (neckid).


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Besides if you are concerned about a stray bullet being indoors is not much better than on the porch (neckid).


Much better inside down here most all houses are what they call CBS,concrete, block, and stucco, very few wood homes.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> I understand the point you are trying to make but it is not a choice between freedom or slavery, it is a choice of stupid dead or smart alive. You decide.


Given what I think you are, your opinion means nothing. You don't even understand, I already decided or don't you understand what I was saying. Hide in the house and let the government protect you, be a good servant. I never said I would stand outside and be a target, you just assumed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well it's finally over. Cops found the guys body in a heavily wooded section. He shot himself, "they say". Area will road will remain closed for investigators to work. But people are free to return home etc. 

Kind of makes one think about things and how quickly it changes from one moment to another. I need to "change" a few things around the home and buildings. Work on some planning that I never thought about. Pick up a few really nice flashlights and weapons lights etc. 

Range will be "HOT" for sure this weekend. I'm sure a couple neighbors will be over looking at guns. We need to practice at any rate. Maybe a little night fire training.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am glad that you can return to the rocker on the front porch. Try to be dressed when the neighbors show up for target practice - they might bring small children.

I have been thinking about better perimeter "training" too. I will open a discussion in an appropriate area.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> What's the bag limit on crazy-ass kidnappers with a shotgun?


Three per day, no tag required.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> Three per day, no tag required.


Yes but you have to kill and release, you are not allowed to possess any.


----------

